# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  ممكن ترحيب من الاعضاء شبكة الناصرة

## wassel

السلام عليكم 

ممكن ترحيب انا عضو جديد في المنتدى 

جئت أحمل في كفي وروداً من ورود التهنئة

رحبو بي أملأ المنتدى عطراً بزهري

ثم اشدو وأغني

بشعر من شعوري لا يقرأ إلا تهجئة

اخوكم واصـــــــــــل من الاحساء

تحياتي للجميع

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

.. الســلآم عليكم و رحمـ،ـة اله وبركاته .. 

يــ هـلا ـا و مليــوون صحــ حـلا ــن .. 
نورتنا خيو .. إن شاء الله تفيدنا و تستفيد .. 
وننتظر مشاركاتك معانا .. 

تحياتــي لك .. طوق الياسمين

----------


## wassel

يسلمو على الترحيب السريع 

منورة الصفحة مشكورة على الترحيب

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*
بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر
ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه
لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا
نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك
**تحيـــاتي..
 الضحكة البريئه 
*

----------


## كونــــــــان

[IMG]http://reema20032003.***********/HEHhead.gif[/IMG]




[IMG]http://1234l.***********/58.gif[/IMG]

----------


## wassel

مشكورين على الترحيب الحلوووووووو
 الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*شرفنا تواجدك في هذا المنتدى الراقي والجميل*

*الراقي بأهله وناسة* 


*والجميل* 


*بما يحتويه من علم نافع وطرفة جميلة* 


*ونرجو لك طيب الاقامة معنا بين اخوانك واخواتك* 


*وان تثري هذا المنتدى بما لديك من جديد* 


*وأن تفيد وتستفيد*





*تحياتي,,*
*بنوتة توتة *

----------


## زهرة الندى



----------


## القلب المرح

**
*أكتـب بالنـور علـى شاشـة ذاكرتـي بعضـاً مـن ..*
*مقتطفاتـي لأضعهـا علـى صفحـات منتديـات شبكـة الناصــرة الثقـافيـة ..*
*فأنقـش علـى جدرانـا وعلى جـدران الزمــن ..*
*الماضـي و الحاضــر ..*
*ترحيبــي بــك وأنــت فــي الــدرب الطويــل ..*
*ترحيــب أرويــه بصــدى الذكــرى ..*
*قدومــك إلينــا ووجــودك معنــا زادنــا فرحـــاً وســـروراً ..*
*ولأجلــك نفــرش الأرض بــدل التــراب زهــور ..*
*بيــن أركــان الزهــور نسحبــك ونعشقــك ..*
*مــا أسعــد منتديــات شبكــة الناصــرة بحضــورك ..*
*مســاء عاطــر بـ نسمــات الــورود ..*
*أشرقــت الأنــوار لـ حضـــورك ..*
*وتــلألأ ت النجــوم لـ قدومــك ..*
*وتراقصــت الأنغــام فرحــاً لإطلالتــك ..*
*فرشنــا الأرض ورداً حتــى تخجــل مــن مجيء اشراقتـك ..*
*نتحــرى شوقــاً إلــى رؤيــة ما فــي بوحــك ..*
*مـــــن إبــــــداع ..*
*حللــت أهــلاً ..*
*ووطــــأت سهــــلاً ..*
*أتمنــى لــك الفائــدة والاستفــــادة معنـــا ..*
*مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..*
*القـــلب المـــرح ..*
**

----------


## نور الهدى

هلا بيك اخي واصل 

وان شاء الله تفيد وتستفيد

وبنتظار انشوف ما يجود به قلمك 

ام محمد

----------


## بيسان

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً .. ,’،
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفك لمنتدى شبكة الناصرة,،
’,، فأهلاً بك عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاه في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بك قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدك ويطَيـِّب خـاطــرك ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعك ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـك التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،
’,، بيسااان,’،

----------


## wassel

اشكر الجميع على الترحيب الطيب 

ماقصرتوا  الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## yosef

*مرحب بوصل وأهل الاحسسسسسسسسسسساء طيبة ومرحب بيك فيه المنتدة*

----------


## wassel

يوسف مشكور على الترحيب الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك ..

وآرائك الشخصية ..

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتك .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بك أخ ... غالي علينا ..

وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لك ..

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوك :شبكة الناصرة ..
[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## أختكم في الله

نهنىْ أنفسنا بقدومك عضو 
 يشرفنا ويسعدنا لاشك
وجودك بين اخوانك واخواتك الأعضاء
لركب هالقافلة الغالية علينا جميعاً
ننتضر جديدك من مفيد وما تبخل علينا بشمس تواجدك


أتمنى لك وقت طيب وممتع معنا

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*



*حياك المولى أخـــــــي الفاضل*



*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 



*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*



*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*



*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*



*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*



*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 



*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*



*اخــــي*
*wassel*




**



*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*



*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*



*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*



*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*



*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 



*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*



*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*




*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*





**

----------


## yosef

*بسم الله ارحمن الرحميم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وبعدأزف بايقاعات الحب بأنغام الع[quote]شق بدقات القلوب نبارك لكم بمولدأبطال كربلاءالحسين والعباس والسجادع*

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## wassel

مشكور الجميع على الترحيب الحلوو 

تقبلوا تحياتي اخوكم واصل

----------


## نور الحوراء

[IMG]http://alqamar666.***********/alqmr.net5.gif[/IMG]

----------


## wassel

اشكر الجميع على الترحيب الطيب 

ماقصرتوا الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*بكــل الحب**..* *بكــل الفرح**..* *بكــل البهجة**..* *

**بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة**..* *

**بحروف تعبر عن نفسها**..* *بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها**..* *

**ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و**حنـــان**..* *

**بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان**..* *

**بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال**..* *

**بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر**..* *

**بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا**..* *

**أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا**..* *

**بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام**..* *

**المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا**..* *

**وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا**..* *

**
**تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك**..* *

**المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن**..*

----------


## yosef

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة شكرآعلى لكلمات الجميلة*

----------


## mimita170164



----------


## زمان

أولا:

ياهلا ويامرحبابك

ثانيا:

نفرش لك الأرض فل وياسمين

ثالثا:

هات جواز سفرك عشان نحجزه ولاتغادرنا أبد

رابعا:

لك مودة ومحبة الجميع 

خامسا:

معك اخوك /زمان

----------


## براءة روح

[IMG]http://new7.***********/ف6.gif[/IMG] 


اهلا بك فلقد طارت طيور الترحيب تغرد بوجودك

وتصفق بأجنحتها تعلن سرورها بأنظمامك معنا في هذا المنتدى الذي يتشرف بقدومك

فاتمنى ان تقطف من الورود ماشئت الذي ينفعك وان تسقيها بما ينفعنا




ننتظر جميل حرفك وصدق نبضك..الدافئ 

مرحباً بك بين زهور الإبداع ورحيق الأخوة وشهد المحبة 

أتمنى لك إقامة هادفة... ومواضيع نافعة 




ننتظر بوح قلمك وجميل عباراتك ونبض حرفك في البستان 

ورحيق أزهارك الجميلة التي بلا شك ستعطر المكان

حللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا

----------


## الاء

مرحبتين هلا بيك نور المنتدى

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

*عانقت جدران منتدانا** 
**عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت**
**مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود**والترحيب** 
**ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة**
**لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً**بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور** 
**الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني**منهـا**
**إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـاركَ** 
**كالأسرٍة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا** 
**البعض في كل المجالات**
**أتمنى لك قضاء**
**وقت ممتعاً**
**معنا*

----------


## سامراء

حــيــاك الله فــي مــنــتــدانــا .
نــنــتــظــر أجــمــل الإبــداعــات وأرق الــكــلــمات مــن بــيــن أنــامــلــك الــذهــبــيــة 

يسرني بدوري ان ارحب بك في منــتدانــا الغالي منتدى الناصره

ويسعدني ويشرفني تواجدك معنا

----------

